# VanNorman marathon



## Bsteury (Feb 11, 2021)

Still refurbing my van norman 1RQ.  Seems like a never ending project.


----------



## brino (Feb 11, 2021)

I had to go look-up the "van norman 1RQ".
That looks like one heavy mill.....and one with a very maneuverable head.

We would appreciate some pictures!

-brino


----------



## Nogoingback (Feb 11, 2021)

Tell us more about your project, and yes, if there are no pictures, it didn't happen...


----------

